# Set search default to recent?



## Instrument Attic (Sep 10, 2014)

Is there a setting where I can make my search results default to "sort by recent" instead of relevant?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I haven't tested it but I presume Date would do this


----------



## Instrument Attic (Sep 10, 2014)

So far I'm only seeing that option in individual searches. Can I go somewhere to change my settings so it defaults to Date on every search?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Instrument Attic said:


> Can I go somewhere to change my settings so it defaults to Date on every search?


Ah, I see what you mean, like your preferences.

Not that I'm aware of.


----------

